# Singularity.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## T-hug (Jun 20, 2010)

p2p release of this hit early yesterday, here is the scene release.  I've been playing it most of today and it's like Bioshock mixed with Metro 2033 and Fallout.  You can also blast away some enemy limbs kinda like Dead Space.







Summary:
_Singularity is a first-person shooter developed by the legendary Raven Software and utilizing the power and flexibility of the Unreal 3 game engine. Set in an alternate present of 2010, players take on the role of a US Air Force pilot who while investigating an extreme radiation signature, stumbles upon a top secret Cold War era Soviet program, run amok which not only causes monstrous mutations, but also threatens to alter nature of time itself._


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ??????????Ì?ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂÌ??Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? Ì???¦ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂÌ??Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦ÂÂÌ??¦
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? Ì??¦Ì?ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???Ì?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÌ??
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???Ì?ÂÂ??? ????¦ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ??????????Ì?????? Ì???? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SingularityÂÂ(c) Activision
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English + more
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: ActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : June 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂFIGHT THE PAST TO SAVE THE FUTURE. STOP THE SINGULARITY. Learn the truth
ÂÂbehind a massive cover-up of the catastrophic SINGULARITY, an event that
ÂÂfractured time and threatens the world as we know it. Armed with powerful,
ÂÂadvanced weaponry and the experimental Time Manipulation Device, fight
ÂÂenemies from the past, the present, and abominations caught somewhere 
ÂÂin between.

ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~
ÂÂ{
ÂÂprintf("Hello World\n");
ÂÂreturn 0;ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ}ÂÂÂÂÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```

Screens:


Spoiler



















70x100MB
REGION FREE!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2010)

Whoo another game for the list. Looks like I will have to find a way to keep my 360 from overheating this summer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2010)

Going for the double post for now

*Singularity.XBOX360-GLoBAL* now available. COMPLEX release nuked for "stolen.from.p2p_i46.tinypic.com_14aj6o1.png"

Complex are not a new group (although they only started on the 360 recently they were around for a good chunk of the original xbox) so I have no idea what was going on here.



Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ? ?????? ?ÂÂ ? (global) ??????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ????
? ????????????? ???? ????????????????????????????? ???????????ÂÂ????
ÂÂ? ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ??????????? ???? ??
?? ???? ?????? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ????ÂÂ ???? ???? ??????
ÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ?????? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ????? ????? ????? ????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ??????
? ?? ?????????? ?????????? ? ????????? ????????????? ???????????????????????? ?
ÂÂ ??????? ???? ???? ????????????????????????? ???? ??????????? ???? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? s8!CRo. ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ?
? ??????????? ? ????? ? ?ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ??? ? ??? ? ?????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ??????ÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?
? ? ??? ? ????ÂÂÂÂPresents: SingularityÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ??????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????????? ? ???? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ? ????ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / PAL-rf
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ??? ? ???? [+-...Company....: Activision
? ????????????ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: FPS
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ????? ?? [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: June 21-2010
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: TBA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ? [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
????????????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ???????? ? ???? ? ???????? ? ???????????? ? ???????? ? ?????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? Release notes:ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??? ?ÂÂ ?????? ? ????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ? ??? ? ????? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂ 
pic included


ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ? ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-8380-singularity-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ? ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ????? ? ???? ? ????? ???? ? ? ??????? ? ?????? ? ??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ? News & Contact:ÂÂ ?? ???ÂÂ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??????? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ?????? ? ?????? ? ??ÂÂ ? ? ? ????? ???? ?? ? ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
? ??? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?ÂÂ? ???? ???? ? ???????? ???? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ? ??? ? ??? ?????? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???? Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ? ? ?????? ? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ? ?????????? ? ???????????? ? ???? ????? ? ??????? ? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
```


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 25, 2010)

So, anyone care to share how it is? I don't have a modded 360, so I actually buy my games. Is it any good?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a great game, I enjoyed it more than Wolfenstein (Raven's last game) and BioShock 2.
Finished single player on medium in about 9hrs.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 25, 2010)

I just saw it has received an 8 and a 9 from rather tough reviewers. I pre-ordered from Amazon with a free comic/art book, $20 gift card, and  free Prototype mail-in offer.

This has to be the surprise of the year along with Metro 2033.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll have to try this one out.


----------

